# Daphnia and Rotifer



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I put in a couple pics of what rotifer and daphnia look like. These are foods that are great to feed newborn p's once their egg sacs absorb.

Fishman2 Photo page


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Cool, Where all those fish once yours? The second red belly, how big is/was he?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great fish you have there.love those angelfish great finage and color  .how many baby p's do you have?lots like a sh*t load.what were they ripping up on that picture? :rockin:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Cool, Where all those fish once yours? The second red belly, how big is/was he? "

Those are mine now. They were part of the old opefe exhibit. Some of them frank gave me in December 2002. You can see some photos of them in his web page. The redbelly is 10 inches, the other one is smaller about 8 inches. He had some larger than that he gave away to a couple guys from out of Oregon. Hell he has probably given more piranhas away to beginners than anyone I know. I know for sure he gave some to a kid that was into piranhas (11 years old kid) and his mother wanted to buy some from frank. Frank just smiled at her, took the fish out, bagged and just handed it to her to take home for her son.

I don't think frank has ever sold a piranha, thought I might be wrong. I know when he had the law changed he gave some away to a pet store just so that they would have the first in the state to sell.

The baby p's were from a pair I had about 3 years ago. They spawned about 4 times, then I lost the female







. for some reason she was not able to expell the eggs. Frank called it implosion. That is when the eggs inside rot and become gases. Kills the female almost immediately. If you get into his web site he took most of the photos of them to use in some of his written work.


----------

